# La caíxa bank password issue



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Hello

Husband has just tried to do some online banking, but the website is asking for another password. Have we missed some communication about this. I am unsure of exactly what they’re asking for. Normally it’s user Identification and PIN. We can get into the actual site but to do anything else we can’t, but it keeps asking for another PIN number followed by the number given on the blue card thingy. I’ve tried various pins but now I’ve one attempt left!

Any ideas

Thanks

PS
Happy new year


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

Nothing changed for me (was online yesterday) just usual ID & 6 digit PIN. 

You should only need the aditional PIN from the card when making a transfer.

Guess you need to talk to them.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

MataMata said:


> Nothing changed for me (was online yesterday) just usual ID & 6 digit PIN.
> 
> You should only need the aditional PIN from the card when making a transfer.
> 
> Guess you need to talk to them.


Mmm

Odd

That’s how we always did it in the past.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

About 2 months back they sent me an email saying they had upped their online security and that the next time I was logging in a "code number" would be sent to my mobile. Then I logged in as normal then had to enter this code number for access.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

blondebob said:


> About 2 months back they sent me an email saying they had upped their online security and that the next time I was logging in a "code number" would be sent to my mobile. Then I logged in as normal then had to enter this code number for access.


I was just going to say the same thing, although I use a different bank. Now, to do anything at all online they send me an SMS with a one use code that I have to enter before being able to continue.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kalohi said:


> I was just going to say the same thing, although I use a different bank. Now, to do anything at all online they send me an SMS with a one use code that I have to enter before being able to continue.


Yes, same here, although I also am with a different bank. 

No need to use that awful code card anymore, either!


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

MataMata said:


> Nothing changed for me (was online yesterday) just usual ID & 6 digit PIN.
> 
> You should only need the aditional PIN from the card when making a transfer.
> 
> Guess you need to talk to them.


Contacted a friend same issue. We both needed to reset our PIN numbers from the previous one. All good now. Logged onto Santander bank, same thing. Maybe they’re rolling it out or we missed the initial emails


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Megsmum said:


> Contacted a friend same issue. We both needed to reset our PIN numbers from the previous one. All good now. Logged onto Santander bank, same thing. Maybe they’re rolling it out or we missed the initial emails


However, be aware that more and more organizations, not only banks are doing what is described above ie sending a one use only code to use for the operation you are carrying out and for that you have to have your phone registered with the bank


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> However, be aware that more and more organizations, not only banks are doing what is described above ie sending a one use only code to use for the operation you are carrying out and for that you have to have your phone registered with the bank


I think it is a good system to prevent fraud. Annoyed me at first as don't use mobile much at home and it would be upstairs or in a handbag, or flat battery. Now into the routine and find my phone first.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> However, be aware that more and more organizations, not only banks are doing what is described above ie sending a one use only code to use for the operation you are carrying out and for that you have to have your phone registered with the bank





Isobella said:


> I think it is a good system to prevent fraud. Annoyed me at first as don't use mobile much at home and it would be upstairs or in a handbag, or flat battery. Now into the routine and find my phone first.


I for one don't understand how it prevents fraud. If the same phone is used for banking and for verification, then that's not a two tier security system. At least with the card (which admittedly was a pain in the butt) the two tiers were separate!


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

kalohi said:


> I for one don't understand how it prevents fraud. If the same phone is used for banking and for verification, then that's not a two tier security system. At least with the card (which admittedly was a pain in the butt) the two tiers were separate!


I do still have to put in a number and 4 random letters from my password first. I am always a bit wary about mobiles and computers. Keep getting messages from Apple to scan my card (have seen people use it in shops) but can't see the point as it is just as easy to get out my card as using the phone.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

I don't use my phone to access my Caixa A/C and TBH so long as I possess a PC or laptop I struggle to conceive of any circumstances in which I might want or need to. 

That said assuming you (sensibly) PIN or biometrically protect a phone that itself equates to at least two factor authentication.


----------



## Dominic Lopecas (Aug 9, 2019)

Change Bank, most bank in Spain are like the Mafia, I have used, Santander, Unicaja, Caixa and all of them they charged me for everything. Then a English business man en Marvella told me to change my account to BBVA inter account is totally free, that was the best thing that I have ever done in the last three years that I have used BBVA internet account I haven't pay a single € in charge. and you can do any operation in any languish of your choose in the cash-dispensers Machines 24 Hours


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

MataMata said:


> I don't use my phone to access my Caixa A/C and TBH so long as I possess a PC or laptop I struggle to conceive of any circumstances in which I might want or need to.
> 
> That said assuming you (sensibly) PIN or biometrically protect a phone that itself equates to at least two factor authentication.


Of course my phone is password and biometrically protected. But I still can't see why the bank has added this extra layer of protection, which doesn't protect at all if you're using the app that the bank promotes so much. :confused2:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

kalohi said:


> I for one don't understand how it prevents fraud. If the same phone is used for banking and for verification, then that's not a two tier security system. At least with the card (which admittedly was a pain in the butt) the two tiers were separate!


Not sure what you mean. Personally I don't use my phone for any banking operations as such, but if I do shop online using my pc or tablet and my bank card ( which is from a Basque bank that most will not have heard of) and I am sent a code to my phone... I think that's another layer of security, isn't it?


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Not sure what you mean. Personally I don't use my phone for any banking operations as such, but if I do shop online using my pc or tablet and my bank card ( which is from a Basque bank that most will not have heard of) and I am sent a code to my phone... I think that's another layer of security, isn't it?


Yes, it's another layer of security when you use your bank card on one device (your pc or tablet) and you use another device to receive the code (your phone). But when it's all done on the phone, the bank basically sends itself the code. I don't have to do anything at all, since the bank app "reads" the sms and accepts the code. So what's the point in sending it? 

I do use my bank's app on my phone quite frequently. I use it to recharge my virtual credit card, or to pay back money to my kids. Since my phone is always on and at hand that's what I use, whereas my laptop is very often turned off and put away.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

kalohi said:


> Yes, it's another layer of security when you use your bank card on one device (your pc or tablet) and you use another device to receive the code (your phone). But when it's all done on the phone, the bank basically sends itself the code. I don't have to do anything at all, since the bank app "reads" the sms and accepts the code. So what's the point in sending it?
> 
> I do use my bank's app on my phone quite frequently. I use it to recharge my virtual credit card, or to pay back money to my kids. Since my phone is always on and at hand that's what I use, whereas my laptop is very often turned off and put away.


Yes, I get your point. I don’t have the app on my phone (always getting messages to do so) I only do on line banking on an apple desktop, a few times on my tablet when on holiday.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

kalohi said:


> Yes, it's another layer of security when you use your bank card on one device (your pc or tablet) and you use another device to receive the code (your phone). But when it's all done on the phone, the bank basically sends itself the code. I don't have to do anything at all, since the bank app "reads" the sms and accepts the code. So what's the point in sending it?
> 
> I do use my bank's app on my phone quite frequently. I use it to recharge my virtual credit card, or to pay back money to my kids. Since my phone is always on and at hand that's what I use, whereas my laptop is very often turned off and put away.


Ahh right. Yes I purposely don't do any bank stuff on my phone as I think it's far more likely to get stolen or lost than my PC! Helps separate time too ie I only do bank stuff at home, not on the move. I presume that that is exact why some people prefer to use their phone for everything, that flexibility, but I prefer not to blur the edges and still have things that I do certain ways and in certain places


----------



## DonMarco (Nov 20, 2016)

Apparently the two stage authorisation/verification is an EU directive which EU banks had to adopt. After my initial PC verification I only need it to authorise payments via e-banking. I'm told only spanish mobile numbers are accepted.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

DonMarco said:


> Apparently the two stage authorisation/verification is an EU directive which EU banks had to adopt. After my initial PC verification I only need it to authorise payments via e-banking. I'm told only spanish mobile numbers are accepted.


Which is what I discovered yesterday


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

kalohi said:


> Yes, it's another layer of security when you use your bank card on one device (your pc or tablet) and you use another device to receive the code (your phone). But when it's all done on the phone, the bank basically sends itself the code. I don't have to do anything at all, since the bank app "reads" the sms and accepts the code. So what's the point in sending it?
> 
> I do use my bank's app on my phone quite frequently. I use it to recharge my virtual credit card, or to pay back money to my kids. Since my phone is always on and at hand that's what I use, whereas my laptop is very often turned off and put away.


I think it's mainly to cover the case when someone has got hold of (hacked) your online account details (e.g. bank, Amazon, etc) and is using them to buy stuff from their device. In that scenario they would not be able to use your phone unless they had stolen it as well. So they wouldn't be able to get very far, especially as they are probably in a different country anyway. Also people notice when their phone has been stolen pretty quickly and are able to do something about it. That's not the case when someone has hacked your online account.


----------



## fortrose52 (Nov 29, 2018)

I only have a UK phone. So I cannot get into my account at all now. It's a non-resident account.


----------

